# Car Forums > Automotive News >  992 gt3rs

## Twin_Cam_Turbo

1450kg FULL Weight for a PCCB Weissach car
3.2 seconds 0-100km/h
405kg of downforce at 200km/h
A lot of CFRP
No frunk, single radiator setup instead of triple radiator setup in the GT3
Electronic adjustment for compression, rebound and diff settings on steering wheel
$225250 USD base price I am hearing.

----------


## Buster

oh look, a 911.

/snooze

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

That electronic dampening on the steering wheel sounds sweet

----------


## 90_Shelby

> oh look, a 911.
> 
> /snooze



This should be more your speed Boomer, builder grade, just how you like it. 

https://www.caranddriver.com/honda/ridgeline

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> oh look, a 911.
> 
> /snooze



If you get the chance to spend some time driving a more recent GT car in an environment conducive to performance driving, I would recommend it. Maybe then you will understand what these cars are about. There’s very few cars you can roll off the factory floor and run 30 mins at 10/10ths on a racetrack without having all sorts of issues, Porsche are one of them. It’s not a car to look at, it’s a car to drive.

----------


## Buster

> If you get the chance to spend some time driving a more recent GT car in an environment conducive to performance driving, I would recommend it. Maybe then you will understand what these cars are about. There’s very few cars you can roll off the factory floor and run 30 mins at 10/10ths on a racetrack without having all sorts of issues, Porsche are one of them. It’s not a car to look at, it’s a car to drive.



I guess we have a track now, which helps.

Edit: I've driven GT cars before. They're good.

----------


## JfuckinC

I'd take one if someone gave it to me, cause it's sick, but still prefer 991(.2) for sure. I hate the gooseneck spoiler and the EV looking front bumper haha.. I'm becoming more and more obsessed with these things.. i want a GT3 so bad...

----------


## vengie

> $225250 USD base price I am hearing.



Aka inaccessible for less than $550k cdn with dealer markup and secondary market demand.

I'll also never understand the desire to spend $300k+ on a car.. But I'm also poor, so there is that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> oh look, a 911.
> 
> /snooze



That's what I thought they were called too. When did they change the name?

----------


## shakalaka

These are amazing cars. But for the price point there are lots of options. So ultimately only the 'purists' and the 'loyalists' to the brand would take these over the other options.

----------


## max_boost

Red wheels? Shaka fave  :Big Grin:

----------


## Inzane

> Aka inaccessible for less than $550k cdn with dealer markup



Can Canadian dealerships even DO that?

----------


## gpomp

> Can Canadian dealerships even DO that?



On used cars? Yes

----------


## JustinL

> That's what I thought they were called too. When did they change the name?



911 is the overarching name of this line of cars and the name of the first one in the 60s after the 356. 911 - 964 - 993 - 996 - 997 - 991 - 992 (current version of the 911).

----------


## Buster

> 911 is the overarching name of this line of cars and the name of the first one in the 60s after the 356. 911 - 964 - 993 - 996 - 997 - 991 - 992 (current version of the 911).



i think he was joking.

----------


## JustinL

> i think he was joking.



I'm a Porsche nerd, so I really don't know how deep the average beyonder is into chassis numbers etc.

----------


## Inzane

> On used cars? Yes



Sorry, thought it was referring to new. My bad.

----------


## killramos

> These are amazing cars. But for the price point there are lots of options. So ultimately only the 'purists' and the 'loyalists' to the brand would take these over the other options.



Oh I think loads of people buy these who are neither purists or loyalists.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> These are amazing cars. But for the price point there are lots of options. So ultimately only the 'purists' and the 'loyalists' to the brand would take these over the other options.



What other "many" other options? For 300k? Definitely not an R8 of any form, those are like civics compares to a GT3rs,.

----------


## DonJuan

I see a bald spot size to sports car ownership chart in my mind.

----------


## Buster

> Oh I think loads of people buy these who are neither purists or loyalists.



Wouldn't purists buy a cayman?

----------


## killramos

> Wouldn't purists buy a cayman?



I like the GT4

----------


## Buster

> I see a bald spot size to sports car ownership chart in my mind.



'You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DonJuan again.'

911s are for Corvette people in denial.

- - - Updated - - -




> I like the GT4



Isn't the sweet spot of the entire Porsche lineup the Cayman GTS 4.0?

Edit: or maybe the GT4 non-RS?

----------


## killramos

I mean. Probably.

But I’m neither a loyalist nor a purist

----------


## shakalaka

> What other "many" other options? For 300k? Definitely not an R8 of any form, those are like civics compares to a GT3rs,.



I think NSX's are more like a Civic compared to these, especially cause Honda you know.

But I was more so thinking along the lines of Huracan's, 570S, and whatever other Ferrari options are around for that price point. I would much rather have a Huracan or a 488 (even a 458), 570S over a GT3RS personally.

----------


## Buster

> I think NSX's are more like a Civic compared to these, especially cause Honda you know.
> 
> But I was more so thinking along the lines of Huracan's, 570S, and whatever other Ferrari options are around for that price point. I would much rather have a Huracan or a 488 (even a 458) over a GT3RS personally.



I dont think you can get any Ferrari around 300k any more.

----------


## vengie

> Can Canadian dealerships even DO that?



Porsche has a wild system to ensure they get their money.

----------


## bjstare

> Edit: or maybe the GT4 non-RS?



That's what the auto journos say. 

This is definitely the least snoozy 911. I like that it's ugly and purpose-built for something that is not driving to the office, golf course, and back home (even if that's what it'll be used for). Its the most divergent from the rest of the 911 lineup, and should get points for that.

----------


## shakalaka

> I dont think you can get any Ferrari around 300k any more.



Truth be told, none of these cars are going to be 300K anytime soon for the vast majority of the people. Including this GT3RS even though the MSRP is what it is.

I miss the days when you would regularly see Huracan's in the 250K range for a 2017 and even those are now $300K plus.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Oh I think loads of people buy these who are neither purists or loyalists.



It's whoever gets an allocation, period.
And you aren't getting an allocation without a stable full of high-end Porsche vehicles in the first place.

----------


## Buster

> Truth be told, none of these cars are going to be 300K anytime soon for the vast majority of the people. Including this GT3RS even though the MSRP is what it is.
> 
> I miss the days when you would regularly see Huracan's in the 250K range for a 2017 and even those are now $300K plus.



Inflation disproportionally hurts the middle and lower classes, so its predictable that you see an even larger observation of inflation in the luxury goods market. The price of that Huracan hasn't gone up in real terms.

----------


## dirtsniffer

is there a middle class sports car that buster considers worthy?

----------


## killramos

Define middle class

----------


## Buster

> is there a middle class sports car that buster considers worthy?



I think I mentioned above that one of the Caymans with the 4.0 is the way to go.

Alternatively, and this is my suggestion - people should put very little or zero stock in my opinions.

----------


## DonJuan

> is there a middle class sports car that buster considers worthy?



Ridgeline Sport

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Define middle class



It's not this.



> I think I mentioned above that one of the Caymans with the 4.0 is the way to go.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Ridgeline Sport



Base Ridgeline is sooooooo Builder Grade.

----------


## Buster

> It's not this.



tell me a price for a car, and ill tell you if there is anything interesting in that price range from my perspective

----------


## dirtsniffer

$80k

----------


## DonJuan

> $80k



V60 PHEV Polestar (my 0.02c)

----------


## Buster

> $80k



Corvette
Cayman T

----------


## gpomp

> Corvette



Aren't these more like $150k

----------


## vengie

> $80k



Supra

/list

----------


## Buster

> Aren't these more like $150k



Base vette is under 80

----------


## vengie

> Base vette is under 80



Vette's are suffering from the same issue as all other cars.
1) You can't get an allocation
2) Secondary market you can't a mid engine for under $120k
https://www.kijiji.ca/b-cars-trucks/...a&radius=462.0

----------


## Buster

> Vette's are suffering from the same issue as all other cars.
> 1) You can't get an allocation
> 2) Secondary market you can't a mid engine for under $120k
> https://www.kijiji.ca/b-cars-trucks/...a&radius=462.0



I was trying to keep the conversation uncomplicated by street value and used cars.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I was told I could order a 2023 base Covette at MSRP today.

----------


## killramos

Would it arrive tho

----------


## DonJuan

> Would it arrive tho



And when it does, would it still be at MSRP?

----------


## dirtsniffer

I could get behind a base vette for 80k

----------


## vengie

> I was told I could order a 2023 base Covette at MSRP today.



This would be a good buy.

Same with the z06 allocation a friend of mine has.
That likely immediately jumps to a $200k car.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Would it arrive tho



Maybe at a higher price!

----------


## ganesh

> tell me a price for a car, and ill tell you if there is anything interesting in that price range from my perspective



Can I play this game  :Smilie: 
110K 
Requirement all season Car/SUV for a small family (3 People)

----------


## vengie

> Can I play this game 
> 110K 
> Requirement all season Car/SUV for a small family (3 People)



Easy.
Trackhawk.

----------


## DonJuan

> Can I play this game 
> 110K 
> Requirement all season Car/SUV for a small family (3 People)



V90 Polestar PHEV. (I've got a boner for Volvo lately, again)

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ganesh

> Easy.
> Trackhawk.



Well while that's an answer I should have mentioned this also in my requirement, 
Brand New
No Domestic

----------


## ganesh

> V90 Polestar PHEV. (I've got a boner for Volvo lately, again)



That's interesting. Never thought of that.

----------


## vengie

> Well while that's an answer I should have mentioned this also in my requirement, 
> Brand New
> No Domestic



I highly recommend updating your requirements.

Trackhawk is always the answer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well while that's an answer I should have mentioned this also in my requirement, 
> Brand New
> No Domestic



Fiat is French, so you are in the clear.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> V90 Polestar PHEV. (I've got a boner for Volvo lately, again)



Pretty sure that's euro only?!

----------


## max_boost

> I think NSX's are more like a Civic compared to these, especially cause Honda you know.



I agree its like having the cheapest house in aspen. But you are in aspen haha

----------


## ganesh

> Pretty sure that's euro only?!



Yeah that is what it looks like

----------


## Buster

> Can I play this game 
> 110K 
> Requirement all season Car/SUV for a small family (3 People)



Defender

----------


## ganesh

> Defender



Care to Explain why defender Assuming you are over looking cars. 
Why not X3M Comp or GLE or Cayenne or Macan

----------


## Buster

> Care to Explain why defender Assuming you are over looking cars. 
> Why not X3M Comp or GLE or Cayenne or Macan



Well, I think the original question was "what car do you find worthy" ...at a given price point. That gives me broad discretion on my answer.  :Smilie: 

X3M- Generally I don't like the maxed out versions of lesser cars, especially SUVs. Also, I think it's ugly. Since you asked. (I have exceptions, I bought a GLA45 which was great, and I like the M2/M1). If you're going to spend the money, upgrade to the base model of a better platform. BMW is guilty of this, although I often gave a pass to MB because they used V8s in their AMGs.

GLE- sure, but I've had a few Mercedes and I'm not interested in another one. It's good, but boring and uncool.

Cayenne/Macan etc- I grew up watching GM brand engineer the shit out of their lineups, and I can't countenance VAG doing the same thing today. You see a Macan, and I see a VW Taos or Tiguan or whatever...or at best an Audi Q5. It's cynical brand whoring. With the Aventador gone, all of their cars are badge engineered except the 911 and the cayman.

----------


## ganesh

> Well, I think the original question was "what car do you find worthy" ...at a given price point. That gives me broad discretion on my answer. 
> 
> X3M- Generally I don't like the maxed out versions of lesser cars, especially SUVs. Also, I think it's ugly. Since you asked. (I have exceptions, I bought a GLA45 which was great, and I like the M2/M1). If you're going to spend the money, upgrade to the base model of a better platform. BMW is guilty of this, although I often gave a pass to MB because they used V8s in their AMGs.
> 
> GLE- sure, but I've had a few Mercedes and I'm not interested in another one. It's good, but boring and uncool.
> 
> Cayenne/Macan etc- I grew up watching GM brand engineer the shit out of their lineups, and I can't countenance VAG doing the same thing today. You see a Macan, and I see a VW Taos or Tiguan or whatever...or at best an Audi Q5. It's cynical brand whoring. With the Aventador gone, all of their cars are badge engineered.



Fair enough . I agree on some of your points.

----------


## Darkane

Do we hate Lincoln Aviator PHEV for ~100k??

494hp/630tq.

6 year Powertrain warranty.

----------


## Buster

> Do we hate Lincoln Aviator PHEV for ~100k??
> 
> 494hp/630tq.
> 
> 6 year Powertrain warranty.



Have never even looked at those. Are they good?

----------


## killramos

> Defender



I really like the defender. It’s neat. 

I don’t like X3’s

GLE’s are nice but I think the X5 is a better base package.

Cayennes are supposed to be great, but I don’t really buy into the pCar hysteria.

- - - Updated - - -




> Do we hate Lincoln Aviator PHEV for ~100k??
> 
> 494hp/630tq.
> 
> 6 year Powertrain warranty.



Explorers are very popular. Not sure I’d pay 100k+ for one.

----------


## Darkane

> Have never even looked at those. Are they good?



Im not sure. It sounds good on paper, looks decent. Probably can’t get one. 

Sounds like a winner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I really like the defender. It’s neat. 
> 
> I don’t like X3’s
> 
> GLE’s are nice but I think the X5 is a better base package.
> 
> Cayennes are supposed to be great, but I don’t really buy into the pCar hysteria.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Explorer probably better mechanically than an X5 or whatever euro thing is supposed to be comparable. The lincoln version probably slightly better touch-points. Sounds like it should work.

----------


## BavarianBeast

How did this thread go from GT3RS to a bunch of old farts talking about EV SUVs? 

Looks awesome, I look forward to bagging one around the track in Vegas.

----------


## killramos

> Explorer probably better mechanically than an X5 or whatever euro thing is supposed to be comparable. The lincoln version probably slightly better touch-points. Sounds like it should work.



Define “better”.

Does ford make any engines that don’t fall apart yet? Not cheap to fix. Don’t fall apart.

----------


## npham

Someone needs to get an allocation so we can do a Beyond fractional ownership type of thing on it.

Also 
@ganesh
 the Defender has a lot more legroom and headroom than those other SUV's as well. It was a big selling point that the passenger's seat didn't need to all the way up to not get kicked by a toddler in a car seat. Plus it's a cool looking, ultra-capable vehicle that will hold its value better than all those other SUV's.

----------


## killramos

I like the defender more and more as I look into it.

----------


## ganesh

> Someone needs to get an allocation so we can do a Beyond fractional ownership type of thing on it.
> 
> Also 
> @ganesh
>  the Defender has a lot more legroom and headroom than those other SUV's as well. It was a big selling point that the passenger's seat didn't need to all the way up to not get kicked by a toddler in a car seat. Plus it's a cool looking, ultra-capable vehicle that will hold its value better than all those other SUV's.



I am sure Defender has more legroom than the other SUV's/CUV's i mentioned except Cayenne. 
For me I can't get over the fact TATA owns it  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Define better.
> 
> Does ford make any engines that dont fall apart yet? Not cheap to fix. Dont fall apart.



He doesn't know how to ManSplain it to you...

----------


## Buster

> I am sure Defender has more legroom than the other SUV's/CUV's i mentioned except Cayenne. 
> For me I can't get over the fact TATA owns it



doesnt Tata also own volvo?

Chinese money and euro engineering seems to be a great combo.

----------


## vengie

> Define “better”.
> 
> Does ford make any engines that don’t fall apart yet? Not cheap to fix. Don’t fall apart.



The 5.0L is an amazing engine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What's "Tata"?
When I look up pics of Tata's, it seems like a really good thing.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> doesnt Tata also own volvo?
> 
> Chinese money and euro engineering seems to be a great combo.



Nah, Geely owns Volvo. Tata picked up the JLR side of things after Ford let everything go.

----------


## Buster

> Nah, Geely owns Volvo. Tata picked up the JLR side of things after Ford let everything go.



ah, thanks for clarifying.

----------


## DonJuan

> Pretty sure that's euro only?!






> Yeah that is what it looks like



I've read the US is losing them... but might still be coming here on special order or as the cross country variant.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> I like the defender more and more as I look into it.



I'd be all over a Defender if they offered some sort of higher end interior - test drove one 3 times now and just can't get over how utilitarian it is (yes I know that is what it is made for, but I'm soft). That being said, I haven't been in a V8 so maybe the seats/trim are better in there.

----------


## killramos

> I'd be all over a Defender if they offered some sort of higher end interior - test drove one 3 times now and just can't get over how utilitarian it is (yes I know that is what it is made for, but I'm soft). That being said, I haven't been in a V8 so maybe the seats/trim are better in there.



I don’t think the V8 interior is much different aside from some additional Alcantara.

I like the interior, but you are right it is a very different cup of tea from what you would usually expect for a 130k+ car.

Main problem with the V8 is getting an allocation best I can tell. They make so few of them.

Most of the defenders you see on the road are 4cyl.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> I don’t think the V8 interior is much different aside from some additional Alcantara.
> 
> I like the interior, but you are right it is a very different cup of tea from what you would usually expect for a 130k+ car.
> 
> Main problem with the V8 is getting an allocation best I can tell. They make so few of them.
> 
> Most of the defenders you see on the road are 4cyl.



Get off your wallet and go buy this: https://www.autotrader.ca/a/land%20r...4_9_24&sprx=-2

----------


## killramos

> Get off your wallet and go buy this: https://www.autotrader.ca/a/land%20r...4_9_24&sprx=-2



I like that a lot

----------


## Buster

alcantara steering wheel in a DD...never again.

----------


## killramos

> alcantara steering wheel in a DD...never again.



The one in my C63 needed cleaning every 7 minutes

----------


## Darkane

> Get off your wallet and go buy this: https://www.autotrader.ca/a/land%20r...4_9_24&sprx=-2



Did not know Vigo had a LR

----------


## Buster

> Did not know Vigo had a LR



took me a minute, but im with you.

----------


## DonJuan

Ghostbusters reference for those under 30.

Very Nice

----------


## bjstare

> The one in my C63 needed cleaning every 7 minutes



You guys must use lots of lotion on your hands.

I cleaned mine like twice and it looked great all the time. And it takes ~7 minutes to clean. Of all the inconveniences, alcantara steering wheel is pretty low on my list.

----------


## Euro_Trash

Love me an alcantara steering wheel

Also, can confirm Killramos has soft, well-lotioned hands

----------


## heavyD

> Red wheels? Shaka fave



Porshe does colored wheels right. I really like the blue ones on the Cayman GT4 RS.

----------


## Darkane

> took me a minute, but im with you.



Good, good.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ghostbusters reference for those under 30.
> 
> Very Nice



Great flick.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Am I just learning there's a Land Rover worth owning? I struggle to believe this.

----------


## killramos

> Love me an alcantara steering wheel
> 
> Also, can confirm Killramos has soft, well-lotioned hands



The softest

----------


## shakalaka

Defender is sort of like a mini-G wagon in terms of square body shape and maybe that's why I like it a lot. G wagon though still on that hit list.

- - - Updated - - -




> Get off your wallet and go buy this: https://www.autotrader.ca/a/land%20r...4_9_24&sprx=-2



This my buddy from Calgary's Defender. He got rid of this and bought a GLE AMG and got rid of his Bentley Flying Spur and got a Rolls Royce Ghost. He also has 3 full size Range Rovers. The reason why he got rid of it in Edmonton is because they are getting him a 911 Turbo S next month.

----------


## killramos

I think the defender is actually a fair bit bigger than a G wagen if you can believe it.

----------

